# Quality.....



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

A piece of fine quality craftsmanship from over 'The Pond'......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200995557374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Make a nice Christmas prezzzie!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the majority of Bspoke guns come from over the POND - need I say more ?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hobbs that's   sweet


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I know Rudy, really nice piece of craft, pure quality I think.

Been looking for some deer crowns/horns/antlers to put on top of some hazel sticks I've cropped to give as presents for family for Christmas and came across this fine piece of work.

Some big money being exchanged for these 'finds' over the net!!! ???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roe-Deer-...qtfGIwwEd0bHw1%2FMAMI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Think there's an opening in the market!!!! ???

Hobbsy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Elk antler sheds - a great fund raiser 4 BSA - and agreat addition 2 your home


----------

